

When I Asked Jeff Bezos the Tough Questions - slackpad
http://www.businessinsider.com/amazons-jeff-bezos-on-profits-failure-succession-big-bets-2014-12

======
dalke
Those are the tough questions? What about: "What are the current plans to
improve warehouse working conditions?", "Fast food workers have gone on strike
and been on demonstrations in favor of a $15 an hour minimum wage; what is
needed to get Amazon to unilaterally set a minimum $15/hour wage for all of
its employees, associates, and other hourly positions?", and "If Amazon were
to have and abuse monopoly powers, what would it look like?"

~~~
cle
Personally, I'm glad he didn't ask those loaded questions.

